# Missional AND Reformed: Reading the Lost...



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 5, 2008)

*Missional AND Reformed: Reaching the Lost...*





I hope that we will see some PBers at the conference.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 5, 2008)

The importance of teaching the reached it often overlooked, yet Paul said that pastors were to "feed the flock of God, over which the Holy Spirit has made you overseers".


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 5, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> The importance of teaching the reached it often overlooked, yet Paul said that pastors were to "feed the flock of God, over which the Holy Spirit has made you overseers".



This is true. There is always the danger of overreacting and falling into the opposite error. But in the USA at least (can't speak for elsewhere), as noted by Dr. Clark in his recent blog post, typically growth in Reformed churches is from those who are generally already converted and who are coming from other backgrounds. Although it isn't planned that way, our usual "evangelism" is converting disgruntled Arminians, charismatics, fundamentalists, etc. (Not that that's a bad thing!) Rarely is someone converted from the world directly into Reformed churches.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 5, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> The importance of teaching the reached it often overlooked, yet Paul said that pastors were to "feed the flock of God, over which the Holy Spirit has made you overseers".



Note also that the subtitle of the conference is "Reaching the Lost and *Teaching the Reached*."


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dr. Clark - You might want to request a moderator to change the title of the thread. I think you meant to call it

Missional AND Reformed: *Reaching* the Lost ...

It currently says, "Missional AND Reformed: Reading the Lost..."

Good title for the conference.


----------

